# Lluesty Hospital, Holywell, North Wales - March 2012 (Pic Heavy)



## kellisurbex (Mar 10, 2012)

Lluesty hospital, built as a workhouse in the late 1830s, has not been used since the new Holywell Community Hospital opened in 2008. 
The building is listed but there is land for development on the site, with room for up to 70 homes. 
The original workhouse complex and adjoining chapel were Grade II listed 20 years ago. 
The early Victorian building was designed by St Asaph architect John Welch and used as a workhouse for the poor of 14 parishes. 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 10, 2012)

Again with a toy, except that mini looks far too new 
Stunning report again.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2012)

Excellent stuff what a find! Loving the ouija board! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2012)

Very imposing building,and not trashed!great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice one !!!


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice work,would love a nose here...


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Security was very tight on this place years ago,think i lasted 10 mins before i got rumbled.There was cameras everywhere,seems they have give up on it now.


----------

